# Official: Quisy to Indiana for Austin Croshere



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Mavs to deal Daniels for Pacers' Croshere


08:51 PM CDT on Wednesday, July 5, 2006


By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News
The Mavericks have agreed to trade Marquis Daniels to Indiana for veteran power forward Austin Croshere. The deal, widely reported Wednesday night and confirmed by Mavericks' officials, will become official July 12.
Daniels has been the odd man out in coach Avery Johnson's rotation. He was behind Jerry Stackhouse, Josh Howard, Jason Terry and Devin Harris in the guard/small forward rotation.
With the Mavericks drafting shooting guard Maurice Ager, there appeared to be even less room for the 6-6 Daniels.
Croshere is a valued outside shooter for his size. The 6-10 forward has been on the block often in his career with the Pacers.
The Mavericks also value Croshere as a replacement for Keith Van Horn, who is a free agent and appears likely to move on from the Mavs.

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/stories/070606dnspomavstrade.2c5580ec.html
*

Another article from the Indy Star:

*Pacers sending Croshere to Mavs

Indiana will receive G Marquis Daniels in exchange for longest-tenured Pacer

The Pacers have agreed to trade Croshere to the Dallas Mavericks for guard Marquis Daniels, according to people with knowledge of the situation.
The deal can't become official until July 12 when teams can complete trades and free agent signings.

Croshere was the longest-tenured Pacer, spending nine seasons with the team. He became expandable with the addition of draftee Shawne Williams and with the Pacers trying to become more athletic. Croshere is also entering the final year of his contract. He averaged 7.5 points and 4.3 rebounds during his career with the Pacers.

Daniels averaged 9.3 points, 3.3 rebounds and 2.3 assists in three seasons with the Mavericks.

The trade for Daniels is the first of what could be several moves by the Pacers this summer. They're also interested in acquiring former Pacer Al Harrington from the Atlanta Hawks.

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060705/SPORTS04/60705025/1004/SPORTS*

This is ridiculous. I mean, I knew Quisy was gone, but this is basically a worse Keith Van Horn. What the hell is going on? The only positive to this is that Croshere's contract expires at the end of the season so that frees up 6 million or so to spend next off-season without Quisy or him...but damn.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

This is some sort of sick joke right? OMG I DONT WANT MARQUIS TO LEAVE! Im basically in tears right now, I love Marquis soo much. Croshere isnt as good as Marquis, I cant believe they would trade him for Croshere. I have a new most hated Maverick. They should trade him for someone else, cuz if they dont I refuse to watch Croshere play.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I love Quisy too, he just wasn't going to see time here. I was all for him leaving, but this is disgusting. We could have done so much better for Quisy...Chad Ford was suggesting on Draft Day that we may even have been able to get Golden State's pick...


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Well at least he's not as injured as KVH, right? WRONG. 

30-Mar-06 Missed 9 games (concussion).
19-Mar-06 Concussion, sidelined indefinitely.
15-Mar-06 Missed 18 games (mild concussion).
01-Feb-06 Mild concussion, day-to-day.
11-Jan-06 Missed 1 game (mild concussion).
09-Jan-06 Mild concussion, day-to-day.
16-Dec-05 Missed 1 game (back injury).
14-Dec-05 Back injury, day-to-day.
18-Apr-05 Missed 1 game (back injury).
17-Apr-05 Back injury, day-to-day.
26-Jan-05 Missed 2 games (sinus infection).
21-Jan-05 Sinus infection, day-to-day.
22-Dec-04 Missed 3 games (sprained left ankle).
14-Dec-04 Sprained left ankle, day-to-day.
03-Dec-04 Missed 1 game (bruised ribs).
01-Dec-04 Bruised ribs, day-to-day.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

WTF! WTF! OMFG! WTF! He is not worth it WTF! WTF! I'd rather sign KVH for less money. WTF! Noooo. OMG


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> Well at least he's not as injured as KVH, right? WRONG.


Nah. He's usually pretty good with injuries. He got two concussions within a month, so he wasn't allowed to play for a while. Really, though, everyone is underestimating Croshere. He's a very talented 3-point shooter, and can rebound well while playing the outside. At times, he can even take over games, and might provide some more veteran leadership for the Mavericks' locker room. He's the closest thing to a leader Indy had this year.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well... as dissapointed as I am, he's *hopefully* going to see more playing time in Indiana. We got screwed on this deal, no doubt about it. Ugh, I hate to see Marquis go. I dont care if he was more injured than KVH, he was better looking than KVH. *Sigh* See you around the league Marquis.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This is BS. Can I atleast get a draft pick and some cash. I'd rather Dirk not have a backup.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

lol you have 2222 posts...

anyways, if Dirk didnt have a backup he would probably get more MVP votes...  

This is how I feel.:heart:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> This is BS. Can I atleast get a draft pick and some cash. I'd rather Dirk not have a backup.


What does cash do? It doesn't free up the salary cap or anything, does it? It just gives Cubes more money, to my understanding...

And Jet, better looking?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I know we can get more for Quis


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> What does cash do? It doesn't free up the salary cap or anything, does it? It just gives Cubes more money, to my understanding...
> 
> And Jet, better looking?


LMFAO

They both look like fish.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Marquis is way better looking.. I love his eyes, and KVH, well... his hair is ok I guess... and KVHs goatee thingy has to go. Its ugly


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Quis is my favorite player, but ohh well what can we do right? At least now we have a backup PF, can he play defense? Anyway i think Avery is expecting a lot from Sager or maybe they already have another SG in mind and are ready to sign him.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Ager must be the Truth since we did this trade. Croshere is a better defender than KVH. Actually he's not a bad defender at all.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

You would think we'd be able to get more for Marquis. He's only 25, very athletic, and can defend. Hell, he averaged 10 points off the bench this year despite being hurt all the time. He's gonna be a really good player in Indy if he stays healthy and starts. Should have gotten much more than Croshere. Sure, he can defend and shoot some threes. But I don't get giving up a potential star like Daniels for a career backup. Dirk plays 40 minutes a night anyways. Just play Powell the few minutes Dirk is out.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I was hoping to see marquis play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

t1no said:


> Quis is my favorite player, but ohh well what can we do right? At least now we have a backup PF, can he play defense?


What type of defense? He's not very good at man-to-man, since he's not quick or strong, but he's smart, so he's good at team defense. Avery might like him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I like Foster not Croshere, not liking this trade.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Im still in a state of shock. Mainly because there are so many other teams that can give back more that would love to have Quis.
Im gonna call Cubans cell right now and tell him do not make this happen.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

KVH Croshere
8.9 PPG 8.2 PPG
3.6 RPG 5.3 RPG
.7 APG 1.2 APG
.58 SPG .44 SPG
.21 BPG .14 BPG
.424 FG% .463 FG%
.832 FT% .881 FT%
.368 3P% .386 3P%
20.6 MPG 23 MPG

Austin Croshere AKA Keith Van Horn The Second (look at the defensive stats! He's even worse than KVH!)

Not to mention, they're the same height except Croshere's ten pounds less. Yeah. Even weaker. The worst part is this guy'll probably see more minutes than Powell.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

t1no said:


> I like Foster not Croshere, not liking this trade.


I would be less hurt if we were getting Foster.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Wait till the season starts, maybe they are ready to sign another SG and trade Crosphere. Just wait, hopefully something good will happen.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Maybe Croshere ends up in the D-League for a season until we can dump his contract? Please?


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm beginning to think Ager is better than we thought. I know our GM is smart so there must be a reason for this.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StackAttack said:


> Austin Croshere AKA Keith Van Horn The Second (look at the defensive stats! He's even worse than KVH!)
> 
> Not to mention, they're the same height except Croshere's ten pounds less. Yeah. Even weaker. The worst part is this guy'll probably see more minutes than Powell.


You're looking too much into stats. Croshere is not Keith Van Horn, nor is he worse. He doesn't block shots or steal the ball often, but he's smart. Even though he's not strong, he might be stronger than Van Horn.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Maybe Croshere ends up in the D-League for a season until we can dump his contract? Please?


He's too old to go there.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The deal's still not...you know. Official. Maybe...Dallas can...back out before the 12th? Please?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The Future7 said:


> He's too old to go there.


Then just waive him!


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> You're looking too much into stats. Croshere is not Keith Van Horn, nor is he worse. He doesn't block shots or steal the ball often, but he's smart. Even though he's not strong, he might be stronger than Van Horn.


I wouldnt be complaining about us complaining. You get a nice player. Im not saying that Croshere is bad or anything, because I havent seen him play much. Its just that I would rather have a young guy like Marquis, rather than a league veteran. Marquis kept the Mavs in game 6 of the Finals and I thought that was enough of a hint hes going to improve a lot till next season, but I guess thats not enough to keep him around. I still think Marquis is a candidate for Most Improved Player if he is working out over the summer.


The Future7 said:


> I'm beginning to think Ager is better than we thought. I know our GM is smart so there must be a reason for this.


Thats a good point. Hes done a great job, and hopefully this will work out for the better.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

What is this? Come *on*!


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, whenever the organization does BS things like this, I always take comfort in knowing Donnie's track record is literally completely clean...

I hope this doesn't lessen our chances of signing Mensah-Bonsu.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We still have until July 12 so we dont know the whole deal yet. If we were to trade Daniels, I would have atleast expected someone like Reggie Evans


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jet said:


> You get a nice player.


Yes, I know Marquis is better than Croshere, but I don't get how Indy is going to survive with 4 SG's, 3 PG's, and 3 total big men.



> Its just that I would rather have a young guy like Marquis, rather than a league veteran.


Well, championship teams need veterans.



> Marquis kept the Mavs in game 6 of the Finals and I thought that was enough of a hint hes going to improve a lot till next season, but I guess thats not enough to keep him around.


Remember 2000? Austin Croshere and Reggie were the Pacers in that finals series. He's certainly capable of taking over games when called upon.


----------



## Chaos (Feb 25, 2005)

I will say this probably means 1 of 2 things. Either Ager is alot better than any of us thinks, or they are going to sign Mike James. Because Daniels for Croshere isn't close to fair value-wise.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Yeh, 6 years ago..


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Chaos said:


> I will say this probably means 1 of 2 things. Either Ager is alot better than any of us thinks, or they are going to sign Mike James. Because Daniels for Croshere isn't close to fair value-wise.


Mike James, god.... plz no, makes me want to pay extra bucks so i can watch soccer during the season.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tersk said:


> Yeh, 6 years ago..


We needed him 6 years ago. Even last year, when he wasn't out with a concussion, when everyone else was cold, Croshere took over in games.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Yeh, 6 years ago..


Yes, 6 years ago when he was the same age as Marquis


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We better not get James. I believe in Ager.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Bill Simmons is a genius, ROFL at the things he said about Dwayne Wade. Looks like Mavericks fans are not delusional.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"The red card/yellow card thing. Nonsensical, completely arbitrary, even crooked to some degree … I love it. Why hasn't the NBA adopted this yet? Can you imagine how many yellows and reds the Mavericks would have gotten in the Finals?"

"Everyone makes fun of the flopping, and it is hideous, but it's also funny as hell. These guys drop like they were gunned down by a sniper, then they roll around for 10 seconds in absolute agony, heroically hop up and limp around to "shake it off," and within 30 seconds they're running full speed again. Even Ric Flair didn't sell pain so well. More important, it's the one thing that will keep soccer from ever, ever, ever becoming a bona fide force in this country. Americans won't stomach such dishonesty. We see right through it. No way Dwyane Wade pulls that crap; we'd never allow it. OK, bad example." :rofl:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

This veteran-young player thing is junk. Daniels is not green enough to justify Croshere for him. I've got to expect something else to come in, maybe James. Whatever it is, I hope this isn't the just of our offseason.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Jet said:


> Yes, 6 years ago when he was the same age as Marquis


They were never the same age


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Looks like a salary dump for the Mavericks. Daniels is obviously the better player (though it's not galaxies apart like some people are suggesting), but Dallas doesn't need a full-MLEish contract sitting behind 3-4 other guys in the rotation.

Croshere's contract is ending at least, and he should fill in admirably for Keith Van Horn. After all, he's basically a better-shooting, better-rebounding version of him. And who doesn't like a player with a bald spot?


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

da1nonly said:


> They were never the same age


Lol, yeah, but 6 years ago, he was 25 and right now Marquis is 25, thats what I meant.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

Not at all surprised that Quis is being moved but for Croshere? But if you think about it, Croshere's contract will expire after the 06/07 season so a little more flexibility next off-season...I guess.


----------



## The Man (Aug 20, 2005)

As a Pacers fan I'm happy to get Daniels but I'm really going to miss Croshere. I'm just glad he's going to Dallas, my favorite team in the west and #2 overall.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Good luck with Austin, he's a very decent veteran who should provide even more depth for your squad.... :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It could actually be a salary saving move too. We still have to pay Josh and eventually Devin, and Daniels' deal was too much for him to be twiddling his toes on the bench.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

This is the worst trade ever, I understand that we needed a back up forward but come on! We could have gone to any other team and gotten a way better forward (not dissing Austin he is pretty good) I mean Quis is still very young and has the ability to become a star in this league


Just sickening, Ager better step up


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I think that Ager must be good for us to make such a move.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

I think this just means that the James signing is a done deal, it'll be the only way that James would get pt


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The Man said:


> As a Pacers fan I'm happy to get Daniels but I'm really going to miss Croshere. I'm just glad he's going to Dallas, my favorite team in the west and #2 overall.


Haha. Dallas might be my 2nd favorite team, also. I'll get comfort knowing he might get a championship next year.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Is James really worth it though?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

The Dynasty said:


> This is the worst trade ever,


No, the trade that got Dallas its current superstar is the worst trade ever.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

lol that wasn't really even a trade, it was a trade of draft picks, so you just had Milwaukee and Dallas picking for one another, much like Philly and Chicago selected for one another this season.

But that's way off topic, let's keep complaining about the trade.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

WELL.

Austin's contract ends next year, we get a power forward with experience and leadership to back up Dirk and we get a better chance of signing Mike James now that he knows he can get play time if he come here. Now that I think of it, this is a damn good move by Donn Nelson.


----------



## KWStumpy (Oct 2, 2005)

Marquis was the only glint of good things i saw in the finals. But i've always liked Marquis and i'll paint my Daniels shirt yellow and blue and continue to like him, i just hope he goes out and averages 20 6 6 to spite us


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> What is this? Come *on*!


lmao dre, awesome alex wright avatar lmao

and this is a piss poor trade. Salary dump..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

you'll love croshere, hes a great guy on and off court.


----------



## Funkyzeit mit Matt (Jun 25, 2005)

KWStumpy said:


> Marquis was the only glint of good things i saw in the finals. But i've always liked Marquis and i'll paint my Daniels shirt yellow and blue and continue to like him, i just hope he goes out and averages 20 6 6 to spite us


Geez just give him a BJ and be done with it.

He was a handy but non-essential part of our TEAM. Too many of you seem to be forgetting that


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Auggie said:


> you'll love croshere, hes a great guy on and off court.


Thank You, and you'll love Daniels, he's my favorite Mavericks player.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I don't think it's a bad trade for us, I always liked Croshere and he will give us some good minutes of the bench. But I don't know if he's worth to give up on Quisy, sure he's not the best shooter, but he is versatile and can get to the basket. If Ager lives up to the expectations or if we get Mike James, this is a good deal.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'll take it in stride...sure, I like Marquis; but the Mavs had a glut at the swing position (especially w/Ager coming in) and a hole to fill at #4. So you get a guy who can duplicate KVH at half the price, and become a player again in the market next summer when Austin's contract expires.

All the while - if you're really a fan of Marquis, you know he was being wasted - we get to see him play some major minutes against EC teams. The Mavs will be alright, and so will Marquis.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Quisy has a huge upside, but lets face it, he was never going to get the time to develop it here in Dallas. He was always going to get fill in minutes and we never would have seen his full potential. I agree that this is an angle to dump salary. With Croshere's contract up next year, we might be planning for the future. Then again, we might be planning to make a play on another FA. 

Either way. Good luck Quisy. 
Your jump shot was always iffy at best but I loved your slashing game. You were money from 6 ft in with that little jump stop. Hope you get PT in Indiana. Your gonne look wierd in yellow though.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This is a lot like those loaded Mav teams in the late '80s. Detlef Schrempf and Dale Ellis were riding the pine, then went on to have major careers elsewhere. Simply not enough room on the court.

This is a byproduct of success.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Just wanted to say that REASON has finally settled in after Post #64. When news breaks, people moaned and groaned about the deal because we could get more out of Daniels, but I think Cro will be good for Dallas.

For those not familiar with Cro, now you'll get to see more of him. I really don't think we'll be disappointed.

Yes, I'll take Cro over KVH. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This leaves out the possibility of getting Chris Wilcox. I dont think we would have been good in Dallas anyway.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> This leaves out the possibility of getting Chris Wilcox. I dont think we would have been good in Dallas anyway.


 Who said anything about him? And I wouldn't mind having him as the first forward off the bench, if he didn't mind it.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

We probably would have had a good chance of getting Wilcox if we offered Quis. I would rather have Wilcox than Croshere.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

True, but I never heard of anything between us and Seattle. We could've gotten more than Cro. But then again, that wouldn't have been a good financial move at all.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Jet said:


> Marquis is way better looking.. I love his eyes, and KVH, well... his hair is ok I guess... and KVHs goatee thingy has to go. Its ugly


ummm.... see my avatar. :biggrin:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea I havent heard anything about us and Seattle. I'm just saying it could have been possible. There are so many better deals we can get for Quis. There must be something about Croshere. I just want to find out whats good with this deal.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

The Future7 said:


> Yea I havent heard anything about us and Seattle. I'm just saying it could have been possible. There are so many better deals we can get for Quis. There must be something about Croshere. I just want to find out whats good with this deal.


 He's smart player, a good shooter, basically what KVH was supposed to be. I think Croshere is more self motivated then KVH, so hopefully he doesn't become another punching bag.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

Speechless...


----------



## reDirkulous (Jun 5, 2006)

It seems like almost everyone on this thread is assuming that this trade is a player for player deal and not accounting for the salaries. Yes, they may have been able to get a better basketball player, but not a better contract. The best contract in the NBA is a big one coming off the books. That's what this trade was about, as well as getting a player that could back up Dirk for a year.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Daniels has potential to be good, Croshere isnt consistent.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Daniels has potential to be good, Croshere isnt consistent.


Wow i agree with you.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Daniels has potential to be good, Croshere isnt consistent.


Just like Van Horn, only cheaper. That's the way you have to see it as a Maverick fan. This deal was more than a player for a player deal.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Good POV on the trade from Bob Sturm on The Ticket

So, let me get this straight: In 2005-06, it cost $15.7 Million to have Keith Van Horn on the Mavericks, and $5.4 million to have Marquis Daniels. That is $21.1 million dollars. Then, the Mavs still owed Daniels over $24 million more for the next 4 seasons.

They drafted Ager to replace Daniels who will make less than a million for each of the next two years, and traded Daniels for Croshere who will replace Van Horn and make just $7.3 million? Are Ager and Croshere great? I don’t know, but I am sure they can at least duplicate the measly contributions from the dearly departed, at less than 40% of the cost.

And, somehow they moved the rest of Daniels contract. What is not to like?

In closing on Daniels, I am not saying he has nothing. He will put up great numbers for years in this league on teams that are going nowhere. He just is a dumb player who makes dumb decisions. His focus lacked, and Avery has no patience for that (nor do I). Nelson loved him, and like Bradley, Avery is slowly extracting the final pieces of Nellie’s team from his roster. Pavel, you are next.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pain5155 said:


> Daniels has potential to be good, Croshere isnt consistent.


Besides Anthony Johnson, Austin Croshere has been the most consistent player on the Pacers. What the coach asks of him is an entirely different thing. He rarely has off nights. What you may think of as inconsistent is just him not getting the ball. He's a team guy, anyway.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Besides Anthony Johnson, Austin Croshere has been the most consistent player on the Pacers. What the coach asks of him is an entirely different thing. He rarely has off nights. What you may think of as inconsistent is just him not getting the ball. He's a team guy, anyway.


He is inconsistent and injured most of the time. Hopefully we are going to get rid of him soon.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

t1no said:


> He is inconsistent and injured most of the time. Hopefully we are going to get rid of him soon.


1. He is not inconsistent.
2. He is not injured "most of the time". This year he missed a lot of time because he had two concussions within a month.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> He is inconsistent and injured most of the time. Hopefully we are going to get rid of him soon.


 He is consistent. This year he had 2 concussions so he couldnt play. His consistent is 8 points which is fine for us.

And no we are not getting rid of him, next year his salary is done and we will be able to sign Howard the extension


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

M F F L said:


> He is consistent. This year he had 2 concussions so he couldnt play. His consistent is 8 points which is fine for us.
> 
> And no we are not getting rid of him, next year his salary is done and we will be able to sign Howard the extension


 And Stack & Devin after that, and Ager if he pans out. (Foresight, Young MFFL)


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay, okay, I've thought about this, and I'm beginning to like the trade.

1) Quisy wasn't going to see time here - he was our 10th man, behind Dirk, Jet, Howard, Griff, Harris, Diop, Damp, KVH (you'll remember he was bearable before the playoffs), and Stack. 

2) Quisy wasn't an integral part of our team or anything. The only players he was better than on our team were Marshall, Powell, Mbenga, Armstrong, and Podkolzin. That's not incredible company there.

3) Avery never liked Quisy. Quisy was a Nellie player. Nellie ball is what we're trying to get away from. 

4) We got rid of a liability and filled a hole - two birds with one stone.

5) I expect Dirk to play 40-42 minutes next year - though I guess Powell could have filled in those 6-8 minutes, it's nice to have a vet.

6) Croshere's a great locker room person - not to say Quisy was ever a bad one, but he sure as hell wasn't Darrel Armstrong or Avery Johnson.

7) If Ager shines as we all hope he does, he needs room in the rotation. Clearing out Quisy made room.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

> *Marquis Daniels: 'No hard feelings'*
> 
> 02:34 PM CDT on Thursday, July 6, 2006
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, if I was him, I'd be looking forward to actually getting to play free too. Man, if Jackson gets traded, Daniels might be on the cusp of stardom. That's a real good spot for him.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Im glad that Marquis is ok with this trade. He was seeing less minutes and he expected this to come, so thats always a good thing. Hopefully Jackson will get traded so Marquis can start.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Daniels was/is a matchup problem for opposing PGs, and could post up smaller players in isolation, which is why Nellie loved him  . Nellie also loved Antoine Walker as a point forward, but that's the point - while Nellie loved isolating players and presenting matchup problems :nah: Avery hates isolation. :upset: 

Daniels' game is all about breaking down his man :headbang: - and combined with the fact he's buried in the rotation :crowded: - this is a good move. :makeadeal


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

this is a horrid trade. right now i'm extremely pissed at avery, mark cuban, and the entire dallas mavs organization. this is a horrid stupid trade


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

mff4l said:


> this is a horrid trade. right now i'm extremely pissed at avery, mark cuban, and the entire dallas mavs organization. this is a horrid stupid trade


Are you pissed at them for signing an undrafted "diamond in the rough" in the beginning, as well? :angel:


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

bray1967 said:


> Are you pissed at them for signing an undrafted "diamond in the rough" in the beginning, as well? :angel:



nope. but they definitely shouldn't have done this deal


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

mff4l said:


> nope. but they definitely shouldn't have done this deal


First, stop your panties from bunching up.
Secondly, wait to see what else unfolds and try to look at the big picture here. 

Quisy, as much as we all liked him, was not going to develop under Avery. Not to mention the contract he was towing with him. Crosheres contract is up soon. For once, it seems we are looking further ahead than next season and making cap room to resign the guys that this franchis is built around.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Daniels was/is a matchup problem for opposing PGs, and could post up smaller players in isolation, which is why Nellie loved him  . Nellie also loved Antoine Walker as a point forward, but that's the point - while Nellie loved isolating players and presenting matchup problems :nah: Avery hates isolation. :upset:
> 
> Daniels' game is all about breaking down his man :headbang: - and combined with the fact he's buried in the rotation :crowded: - this is a good move. :makeadeal


I like the use of smiles. But Avery does like isolation. I think that he just never could trust Daniels because he was always injured. If you think about it he wasn't here when Avery was a player and when he did join the coaching staff, and eventually became the head coach that season, it was the year after the Mavs where ousted in the 1st round by the Kings where Daniels had a big series. I like the trade and it is hard not to trust the Mavs front office because they have made few mistakes since Cuban has tooken over and when they do they know how to get out of them.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

SMDre said:


> But Avery does like isolation. I think that he just never could trust Daniels because he was always injured. If you think about it he wasn't here when Avery was a player and when he did join the coaching staff, and eventually became the head coach that season, it was the year after the Mavs where ousted in the 1st round by the Kings where Daniels had a big series. I like the trade and it is hard not to trust the Mavs front office because they have made few mistakes since Cuban has tooken over and when they do they know how to get out of them.


I agree to a point...but I believe Avery wants to rely on a system of ball movement and execution, with isolating Stack secondary (because Stack has pictures of Avery and animals  ) and isolating Dirk on Americans (WWII joke).


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> First, stop your panties from bunching up.
> Secondly, wait to see what else unfolds and try to look at the big picture here.
> 
> Quisy, as much as we all liked him, was not going to develop under Avery. Not to mention the contract he was towing with him. Crosheres contract is up soon. For once, it seems we are looking further ahead than next season and making cap room to resign the guys that this franchis is built around.



pannies? lol whatever dude. I didn't watn quisy gone and I still do'nt. He can ball. yep I see what cubes is doing but he coulda got rid of someone else. Quisy is da man.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> For once, it seems we are looking further ahead than next season and making cap room to resign the guys that this franchis is built around.


Man, how many teams in the league would be making a move for the future after making it to the Finals? :banana:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> Man, how many teams in the league would be making a move for the future after making it to the Finals? :banana:


 It's not the typical move for the future, IE trading a star for draft picks or something, but he's right. We needed to make a small financial move so that we're not in salary cap hell by the time our run is over. Daniels wasn't cutting it here, everyone knew it. He was making too much money to be on the bench, it was a smart move to bring in a guy like Croshere, with a big expiring contract, especially when Josh is looking for his payday, and Devin is right after him. 

Maybe I should apologize in advance, 'cause I don't know if you're actually serious about what you just said, but just because you go deep in the playoffs doesn't mean you aren't entitled to making moves for the future.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> First, stop your panties from bunching up.
> Secondly, wait to see what else unfolds and try to look at the big picture here.
> 
> Quisy, as much as we all liked him, was not going to develop under Avery. Not to mention the contract he was towing with him. Crosheres contract is up soon. For once, it seems we are looking further ahead than next season and making cap room to resign the guys that this franchis is built around.


That's because Avery never gave him a chance.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> It's not the typical move for the future, IE trading a star for draft picks or something, but he's right. We needed to make a small financial move so that we're not in salary cap hell by the time our run is over. Daniels wasn't cutting it here, everyone knew it. He was making too much money to be on the bench, it was a smart move to bring in a guy like Croshere, with a big expiring contract, especially when Josh is looking for his payday, and Devin is right after him.
> 
> Maybe I should apologize in advance, 'cause I don't know if you're actually serious about what you just said, but just because you go deep in the playoffs doesn't mean you aren't entitled to making moves for the future.


I was just pointing out that "most" teams (think Stockton-Malone Jazz) would be desperately loading up to try to get that elusive trophy before the window of opportunity closes. This team doesn't appear desperate in theory because our core is either in their prime or approaching it; and doesn't act desperate in front office moves that can result in wasted draft picks or crazy acquisitions. (Like Miami?)

Not since Antoine/Antawn anyway. :bsmile:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I see what you're saying. This isn't desperate though, cause Daniels never played for us. That's the last I want to talk about this. Please


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> That's the last I want to talk about this. Please


 :cheers:


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

The reason why Mavs did this was those 6M... Mavs' front office just think that they can get more with that money what they had in Daniels..


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

In the nicest way possible.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

Austin Croshere is not worth all these replies.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Ed, Could you do something about Pain. All he does is bait and troll this forum, its getting really annoying


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> Austin Croshere is not worth all these replies.


we feel the same way, I want Quis to stay, i dont like this trade. But in the long run it leads to us extending Josh and Devin and Dirk then so be it. Its for the greater good. And besides, maybe Quis will be great in Indiana and then return to the Mavs


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Tersk said:


> Ed, Could you do something about Pain. All he does is bait and troll this forum, its getting really annoying


LOL...

Sorry. He's not violating any rules because he's not technically baiting.

Don't worry, he's readily discussed among the mods. He does this in quite a few different forums.

One false move, and he'll be :dead: 

:cheers:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> Sorry. He's not violating any rules because he's not technically baiting.
> 
> ...


He annoys me, i think that's enough heh? :curse: :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Could have gotten someone better for Quisy.:nonono:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.nba.com/mavericks/news/mavs_acquire_croshere071206.html

Trade's officially complete. 

"We were trying to find a player who has a combination of NBA playoff experience, good shooting abilities and leadership qualities we value in the locker room,” said President of Basketball Operations and General Manager Donnie Nelson. “Austin brings all those things to the table.”

“We are excited to get Austin,” added head coach Avery Johnson. “His game fits well into our system. We like his professionalism and experience. He will complement our team well.”


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

http://www.pacersdigest.com/goodbye_croshere.mov


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Inside Dish: Daniels could fit nicely in Indiana*

Ira Winderman
For the Sporting News

After bemoaning the money squandered on SF Austin Croshere for years, Pacers fans could find a considerable return on that investment in G/F Marquis Daniels, who was acquired from the Mavericks for the final year of Croshere's contract. Daniels will mesh nicely with Indiana's move toward an athletic roster but only if Rick Carlisle is more forgiving than Avery Johnson, who lost patience with Daniels in Dallas. . . .


----------

